# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp ViVa Vũng Tàu giá chỉ còn 2.100.000/night

## thanhthodtqt

*Cùng Gia Đình Trải Qua Kỳ Nghỉ Dưỡng Tuyệt Vời Nơi Miền Biển Vũng Tàu Đầy Nắng Gió Tại Biệt Thự Nghỉ Dưỡng Cao Cấp ViVa 2 Ngày 1 Đêm Với Giá Chỉ 2.100.000 VNĐ, giá gốc 5.250.000/night

Giá cho dịp Lễ Noel, Tết Dương lịch & Nguyên đán: 5.880.000/night, 





Các ưu điểm:
*
- Vị trí thuận lợi, khu biệt thự nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố Vũng Tàu, cách TP.HCM chỉ hơn 100 km.
- Thiết kế biệt thự với nội thất sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi.
- Biệt thự cao cấp, khuôn viên rộng rãi, thoáng mát, có garage để xe ô tô.
- Bao gồm 04 phòng ngủ, phù hợp cho số lượng: 10 người lớn và 04 trẻ em.
- Giá đặc biệt :2.100.000vnđ cho biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng (Welcome bietthunghiduong.net | Trang chủ) 4 phòng ngủ (từ thứ 2 đến thứ 5). Giá gốc 5.250.000đ, Giảm 60%
- An ninh bảo vệ
- Khách hàng được miễn phí sử dụng: Truyền hình cáp, wifi, điện, nước.
- Giảm 5% trên thực đơn thức ăn tại nhà hàng Vỹ Dạ (57A Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Phường 2, TP.Vũng Tàu).
- Giá ưu đãi cho khách hàng ViVa sử dụng dịch vụ công ty Du Lịch Cáp Treo Vũng Tàu: Ngày thường: Giảm 15%, Thứ 7 và Chủ nhật: Giảm 10%.
- Tặng Thẻ Thành Viên (giảm 10%) cho khách hàng khi sử dụng dịch vụ nghỉ dưỡng tại ViVa.





*

*

**

**



*Tiện nghi*
- 04 phòng ngủ: 20m2/phòng, giường 1m8x2m hoặc 1m6x2m
- Truyền hình cáp, Wifi miễn phí 
- Hệ thống máy lạnh 
- Phòng sinh hoạt chung 
- Ban công 
- Hệ thống nước nóng 
- Ghế Sofa
- Bếp hiện đại trang bị hoàn hảo 
- Gara đậu xe 
- Bồn tắm massage đứng( tuỳ căn) 
- Phục vụ phòng 

*Trang thiết bị*
- Máy giặt 
- Máy sấy tóc 
- Tủ lạnh 
- Nồi cơm điện 
- Lò nướng điện tử 
- Ấm nấu nước điện 
- Bếp ga 
- TV-LCD Full HD
- Dụng cụ làm bếp    (xoong,nồi, chén, bát…) 
- Một số gia vị các loại 
- Lò nướng BBQ ngoài trời (miễn phí 2kg than) 

*

*

**



*Điều kiện:*
- Giá không bao gồm VAT (sẽ có hóa đơn nếu khách yêu cầu)
- Giá Lễ Noel, Tết Dương lịch, Nguyên Đán: 5.880.000/night
- Phụ thu:
• hồ bơi: 400.000vnđ/villa/đêm
• Người lớn: 300,000vnđ/người nhưng không quá 2 người
• Trẻ em (dưới 12 tuổi) :200,000vnđ/người nhưng không quá 2 trẻ em. 
• Thứ 6 – 7 – CN phụ thu: 1.400.00vnđ/villa/đêm.
- Đặt phòng trước ít nhất 7 ngày và thanh toán trong vòng 2 ngày sau khi đặt để giữ booking.
- Trường hợp thay đổi lịch đã đặt, khách hàng phải thông báo cho Cty ViVa trước 7 ngày (và không giải quyết quá 2 lần thay đổi).

*Hotline tư vấn
Ms. Thanh Thơ – 0168.488.1193 – 098.4549.811 
Yahoo: thanhthodtqt - Skype: jane.thotran
Email: thotran@bietthunghiduong.net 
thanhthodtqt@gmail.com 
Web: www.biethunghiduong.net*

----------


## hientran812

trời ơi đắt vậy cơ ah??? @@

----------


## thanhthodtqt

:Big Grin: 
nếu xét về chất lượng sản phẩm, độ tiện nghi, thoải mái thì đâu có đắt đâu chị ơi.
biệt thự mình ở được 10 người lớn, 4 trẻ em lận mà giá có 2.100.000 chứ mấy. tính ra mỗi người chỉ tốn 150k
mà mình được tự do nấu ăn nữa. nếu tính ra mình đã tiết kiệm được một khoản ăn ngoài rồi đó chị.
Biệt thự lại rất rộng rãi thoải mái nữa



> trời ơi đắt vậy cơ ah??? @@

----------

